# Had to Share This!!! Wonderful Yarn "Ends" Bowl



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Love this idea! Sharing this link because I think it's so creative. Such a simple idea, and especially with all your yarn ends, you end up with a personalized bowl that will remind you of what you knitted/crocheted 

Also a great project to do with the grandchildren.

http://marrose-ccc.com/tutorials-2/yarn-ends-bowl/


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

That IS cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

Very clever. Now aren't I sorry that I just tossed out a lot of yarn ends in the trash. Hmmmm, wonder if I'm up to dumpster diving?????


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

Neat!


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

This is fabulous and I am anxious to gather the supplies and get started. Thank you for the link.


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Great idea!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

breeze075-Thanks so much for sharing this! It's really a useful and beautiful way to use up all those bits of yarn. Something I'm going to have to try. Denise


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

To each his own. I don't like it, but that is just me. Sorry.


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Great idea, thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

I love this idea. I have thrown away a lot of yarn ends, but lately I've been saving them for stuffing dolls and such. I think I'll try this yarn bowl in the future. Thank you for sharing this great yarn bowl project!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Got lots of scraps - not just ends - have to try this one.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

judeanne said:


> This is fabulous and I am anxious to gather the supplies and get started. Thank you for the link.


Water & mixture cooling as I write this.
Making for Christmas


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

shadypineslady said:


> Very clever. Now aren't I sorry that I just tossed out a lot of yarn ends in the trash. Hmmmm, wonder if I'm up to dumpster diving?????


I did the same - threw them out after saving for sooooo long. Seriously thinking of cutting up some of my cheaper yarns that are nice bright colors! Of course, you could wrap in whole lengths of yarn instead, but there's something appealing to me about the "bits and bobs!"


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

How great is this?????????? I love it and it will be so much faster to make than knitted shawls for some of my gift giving. More time to knit for Maxwell!!! Thank you so much for sharing this with all of us.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

like it thank you :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is lovely but I would not be able to do it. I have a cat who loves paste and plastic! Not a good combination!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Johna said:


> To each his own. I don't like it, but that is just me. Sorry.


That's ok. Maybe you would like one all one color?

http://www.carolynshomework.com/2011/03/etceteras-yarn-bowl.html

or not......


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes, I can definitely see this as a project with the grandkids this Christmas. Thank you!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

You're all so welcome!!! It would be so great to see a picture after you've finished making one. I'm sure each one will look different from the next.



momskii said:


> Water & mixture cooling as I write this.
> Making for Christmas


You really jumped right into it!!! How was the project? Please let us know how it came out! Even better, will you show us a picture?


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

What a great idea, wish I had not thrown all mine away now, oh well time to start collecting again. :lol: Thank you for the idea. :thumbup:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Did anyone see the the lampshades and votives she made with this idea.


----------



## Regg (Nov 9, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

very neat project


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

That is just brilliant. Thanks for sharing. I used to make 'papier mache' bowls, but that was a LOT of mixing and fiddling and preparation of newspaper (which is different now). This looks great as you have complete control over the colour and shape. Thanks.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Clever idea


----------



## marlo (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice idea. Definitely will try it. :thumbup:


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

This has been posted before and I did bookmark it but forgot all about it. Thanks for posting it and reminding me.


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

breeze075 said:


> Love this idea! Sharing this link because I think it's so creative. Such a simple idea, and especially with all your yarn ends, you end up with a personalized bowl that will remind you of what you knitted/crocheted
> 
> Also a great project to do with the grandchildren.
> 
> http://marrose-ccc.com/tutorials-2/yarn-ends-bowl/


What an interesting idea....will have to start saving my ends and make use of them...Thanks....


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

So clever, thanks for sharing the idea


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Love this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## E P Guinn (Jun 1, 2014)

I absolutely love this. Great project for working with teen age kids. Thanks


----------



## ithereaseg (Mar 6, 2012)

Couldnt get the link to take me to the glue
Ingredients. Would love to make a few.
Can anyone help me with this


----------



## ithereaseg (Mar 6, 2012)

Couldnt get the link to take me to the glue
Ingredients. Would love to make a few.
Can anyone help me with this


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

Been saving ends for months, since seeing this project a while ago. Have a big bag ready to go! Thanks for remminding me! I sometimes get sidetracked with other projects. Want to see how well these will turn out for me and then make a few for Xmas gifts for my girls.


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

Been saving ends for months, since seeing this project a while ago. Have a big bag ready to go! Thanks for remminding me! I sometimes get sidetracked with other projects. Want to see how well these will turn out for me and then make a few for Xmas gifts for my girls.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

ithereaseg said:


> Couldnt get the link to take me to the glue
> Ingredients. Would love to make a few.
> Can anyone help me with this


http://www.carolynshomework.com/2011/03/etceteras-yarn-bowl.html

I hope this works. If not I will give you the ingredients.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

I love it...added to the list of fun things I want to do. Can't wait to see what everyone ends up with.


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

Really fun idea... Thanks!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Water, flower and sugar are susceptible to moisture. For longevity you would need to cover well with a sealer or use half Elmer's glue and water or a fabric stiffener. I cover my paper mache bowls with a clear water base varnish. I agree for a childrens project or a quick version to see if you like results, the water/flour recipe is great, cheaper and can be sealed.


----------



## ziggy101 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks....that's a great idea! :thumbup:


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

I love it! Thanks for sharing! (bookmarked)


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for that tip to seal the bowl


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

henhouse2011 said:


> Water, flower and sugar are susceptible to moisture. For longevity you would need to cover well with a sealer or use half Elmer's glue and water or a fabric stiffener. I cover my paper mache bowls with a clear water base varnish. I agree for a childrens project or a quick version to see if you like results, the water/flour recipe is great, cheaper and can be sealed.


Thank you for that advice! It's easy enough to use a spray sealer, so will do.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

What a clever idea. The bowl is beautiful.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

breeze075 said:


> Love this idea! Sharing this link because I think it's so creative. Such a simple idea, and especially with all your yarn ends, you end up with a personalized bowl that will remind you of what you knitted/crocheted
> 
> Also a great project to do with the grandchildren.
> 
> http://marrose-ccc.com/tutorials-2/yarn-ends-bowl/


////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

Adding this link to the GLUE RECIPE because some have asked for it:
http://www.carolynshomework.com/2011/03/etceteras-yarn-bowl.html


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very nice idea. :thumbup: got to try it.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I LOVE this idea! I am going to make one!


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

Now just need grandchildren to do this with!


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

momskii said:


> Water & mixture cooling as I write this.
> Making for Christmas


Great idea, thought i would make this as a housewarming gift


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Capva said:


> Thanks for that tip to seal the bowl


My thanks too :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

Great idea!


----------



## jaymbee (Jun 29, 2011)

Love this bowl. What a great idea for using up scraps of yarn. I am going to try this. Thanks!


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

This will be a wonderful project for the grandchildren. I don't have many scraps but some yarn I will never use and can cut up into bits. Can always pick up some at Goodwill. I will probably use cereal size bowls. Thanks for sharing this idea.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

greythounds said:


> This will be a wonderful project for the grandchildren. I don't have many scraps but some yarn I will never use and can cut up into bits. Can always pick up some at Goodwill. I will probably use cereal size bowls. Thanks for sharing this idea.


You're welcome....I don't have much either, so I'll just cut a few inches off everything in my stash


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

What could one put into this bowl...candy for Halloween? or other things...?


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

NCOB said:


> What could one put into this bowl...candy for Halloween? or other things...?


Balls of yarn???? Maybe just to make it a decorative bowl. I wouldn't put food in it unless it's wrapped.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

